# guides



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

can i ask u the pros the benefit of useing Lowrider guides / I built my 1st and only last season with Fuji Alconite a ZZiplex Primo Syncro that at 1 point was used as a ternament rod but i rebuilt it as a Spinning rod, it throws nice but sometimes the braid im useing(Power Pro) wraps around the guides during cast. Some one told me i should have used Lowriders but wow they are exspensive! Any help is appreciated


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

A little more info will help. What style guides? What size guides did you put on and also what spacing did you use? Also what reel are you using? Zziplex guide spacing charts are usually spot on for load distribution but for a spinning reel you may have to adjust according to test casting results depending on the reel and guides used.

John


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm definitely not a pro, but I thought low riders were primarily for casting rods, not spinning. You might want to check out Fuji's K series guides.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g39t1ZIamCg


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you are throwing braid on a spinning reel with a rod longer than 11'6" you cant beat the low rider surf guides. Small ring, tall guides and tangle free frames. The seem expensive but they work and only the first few are really expensive once you get down to the size 8 they aren't too bad. The K series guides are also tangle free but I think the large ring is wasted on braided line.


----------

